# Sydney, Lacie & Ariella! Can someone critique this buckling?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

As per title, can one of you please critique this buckling? Since you guys haven't really been around this forum to much! Pretty please?

He's a 50% Kiko/Nubian/Saanen. A little over 2 months, weighing in today at 40lbs. ( Quite happy with that...last year his brother took MONTHS to get to 40lbs!)

So, he can be done by a dairy expert and a meat expert 


Sooo, here he is: CPG Dipstick.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

His birth date is April 27/15, btw.

...and this is his half sister. 2.5yr old 50% Kiko/Nubian/Saanen doe. Can you pleeaase critique her too?  I know it's not the best picture, and that her legs for the most part are unseeable http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I only had a mini heart attack when I saw my name on a thread :ROFL: If you can get one of him standing where his pasturns are more visible, and one from the rear as well that'd be great.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, I only had a mini heart attack when I saw my name on a thread :ROFL: If you can get one of him standing where his pasturns are more visible, and one from the rear as well that'd be great.


Sorry :lol: Didn't mean to scare ya!

I'll try get pictures of both angles  He doesn't like standing still though!
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a picture that shows his pasterns. Lacie?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No heart attacks Lacie We can't lose you!:ROFL:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think Lacie might be ignoring me... :think:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Laaciie :mecry: 

Anyone else want to try him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh fine, I wanted someone else to do him first, but noooooo, they're all stick in the muds that can't be bothered :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

No idea about how to critique Kikos but I'll give it a go 

*Pros-*

~Long rump

~Rear legs look like they have nice angularity but hard to tell because of the fluffy hair

~Good depth of body for his age

~Nice length of body

~Sharp withers

~Decent brisket

~Nice neck, although could be just a bit longer

~Ok topline, could be better

~Upstanding

*Cons-*

~Rear pasterns could be more upstanding

~Steep rump

~Toes out in rear

~Looks like he may toe out in front also

~Could blend more smoothly throughout

I'm in a rush, I'll add to it later :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope you can handle the truth, you know I'm ruthless :lol: And as always, would have been more to talk about with a front and rear pic, but I still covered the usual 40 points without it :lol:

Cons:
Steep rump
Thurls too high (too high as in too close to the hips)
He also looks narrow in the hind end, so I will assume the thurls are too close together as well and lacks width through the rump (entirety of the hips, thurls and pins)
Rear toe out
Loose, coarse elbows
Coarse blending in the shoulder assembly
Not as smooth in the point of shoulder as I'd like
Rough in the crops
Lacks brisket
Low flank
Lacks smoothness and angularity in the throat to jaw junction
Ever so slight weakness in the chine
Needs some more capacity 
Looks a little "slab sided" in the spring of rib, relates to lesser capacity
Hips are too high for my liking
Too much angle in the rear legs, sickle
Low set tail
Lacking a bit of long bone pattern 
And a tad low in the rear pasturns
Lastly, just a general comment, I'd like to see more substance in his rear legs. If you draw a line from pins to flank, from down on they're just lacking substance to them.

Pros:
Long rump
Strong fore pasturns
Straight fore legs
Clean knees
Good shape to the front feet
Decent width in the front end/chest floor
He does possess power and dairy strength in the front end, but not a lot. More toward good than bad though
Nice blending into the brisket
Smooth blending into the withers
Withers are decent, could be higher
Decent length of body
Fair topline
Fair depth, gaining more into the rear barrel
Nice depth in the heart girth
Chest floor blends smoothly into the girth 
Girth blends well into the barrel
Nice neck length, possesses a more dairy look as it tapers as it reaches the throat & jaw junction 
Nice refined head (I'm conflicted on how it should look, with the 3 different breeds going on, but it looks proportionate :lol: )
Upper and lower jaw line up nicely
Strong in the jaw
Nice muzzle with open nostrils 
Good masculinity and maturity for age


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, thank you, Lacie!

_"And as always, would have been more to talk about with a front and rear pic"_ yup, but he hates getting posed :lol: made worse by being weaned 

Just a few questions: ( it sure is nice to see a full critique like that again, gives more pointers on what to look for!)

Anyway:
-Rough in the crops: What does that mean?
-Low tail set: and this?
-What makes "too much angle in the rear legs, sickle" ? Can you please point that out? And may compare it to a properly angled leg?

_"Good masculinity and maturity for age"_ thanks  I was wondering if that was just my biased opinion :lol:

Thanks, Lindsey, I was hoping one of you would do him too!


----------

